# Ride in Monrovia,CA Saturday March 22 9:00am



## fordmike65 (Mar 19, 2014)

Looks like another Monrovia ride is upon us. This Saturday, March 22 9:00am at Velocipedist in Old Town Monrovia,Ca 107 Myrtle 91016. Coffee Bean and Starbucks are across the street for your morning buzz & snacks, then on the road by 10:00am.  Should turn out to be a great day for a ride in the low 70's. Let me know should you need a bike to ride. We have a couple to lend. Thanks! Mike

Link to last month's ride:

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?54182-Ride-in-Monrovia-CA-Saturday-Feb-22-10-00am


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 21, 2014)

Several riders confirmed for tomorrow's ride. Hope to see some of you bright and early!


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 27, 2014)

*Ride pics!*

Figured it was about time I post some pics of this past weeks ride. Got a couple more riders out, but lost some due to oversleeping & finger injuries


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 27, 2014)




----------



## bicycle larry (Mar 27, 2014)

*ride in monrovia*

nice to see pictures. like the murcury to bad i cant be there riding my murcury!!!!


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 28, 2014)

*On-the-go pics!*












Yes.wrong stem on the Merc, but I was in a rush & it's pretty bad-ass anyway. I'm sure Nick will agree


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 28, 2014)

luvit


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 28, 2014)




----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 28, 2014)

Some over-the-shoulder shots









Look who's too cool for handlebars


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 29, 2014)

*Photo op!*

Stopped by a local abandoned gas station. Perfect spot to snap some cool pics!


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 29, 2014)




----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 2, 2014)

*Can't believe I forgot to post this!!*

Just about the best part of the ride! Carl, a local hot rodder, motorcycle & bike enthusiast dropped by the shop just before we started to show off his 1912 Pierce motorcycle! Pretty much OG everything. Handed down to him by his late Uncle. A beautiful functional piece of early American motorcycle history!


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 2, 2014)

Steve of Velocipedist starting up Carls Pierce!

[video=youtube;SJ4XScvYP6c]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SJ4XScvYP6c[/video]


----------



## Fltwd57 (Apr 2, 2014)

That Pierce is freakin' awesome!!


----------



## fatbike (Apr 2, 2014)

Fun stuff Mike!!! Excellent Pierce... Wow!!! Really neat to hear the engine in action.


----------

